# Ban of Dog Hunting Petition



## GobGetrvideo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello every one! I've been a closet AT vistor for some time sneaking in seeing what the deer were doing in the destination of our next road trip. I decided to join today to post a link for a petiton to start the process of banning dog hunting in the state of Arkansas! Knowing everyone on here are bow hunters Im sure we all see eye to eye on this subject and would appreciate your help on this matter! Copy and paste the link below and fill out your name! It only takes 30 seconds of your day! After signing it will direct you to a donation page which you do not have to give. Just hit the back button and click on the signature tab on top of the page and your name should appear!

To Better Hunting,
Parker

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/ardeerdogs/

Email this link to all of your Arkansas friends!!


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

GobGetrvideo said:


> Hello every one! I've been a closet AT vistor for some time sneaking in seeing what the deer were doing in the destination of our next road trip. I decided to join today to post a link for a petiton to start the process of banning dog hunting in the state of Arkansas! Knowing everyone on here are bow hunters Im sure we all see eye to eye on this subject and would appreciate your help on this matter! Copy and paste the link below and fill out your name! It only takes 30 seconds of your day! After signing it will direct you to a donation page which you do not have to give. Just hit the back button and click on the signature tab on top of the page and your name should appear!
> 
> To Better Hunting,
> Parker
> ...


ummmm why????????


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

I am not in favor of banning anything legal, whats next? My broadheads, sight, bow even


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Ban hunting?


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

ArrowSlinger_IL said:


> I am not in favor of banning anything legal, whats next? My broadheads, sight, bow even


+1 yeah they have just as much right to use dogs as you do


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

:moviecorn


shouldn't this be in "the campfire" forum?


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

All those opposed please raise your hands now.


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

old Graybeard said:


> All those opposed please raise your hands now.


:blob1:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm not signing anything that would ban any sort of hunting.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

I am a bowhunter but I also hunt bear, ***** and rabbits with dogs. *****holes like you make me sick!! You guys who are always wanting to ban certain types of hunting may as well join PETA, if you're not already a member. I wish you could deliver the petition to me in person. I guarentee you that the next guy to sign it would have to be a proctologist.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> I'm not signing anything that would ban any sort of hunting.


Same here.


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay wheres the guy who made the post? Jump in and "try" to defend your posistion on this issue.

Im up for some randy discussion


----------



## HoytTF (Nov 20, 2007)

Guys, I am from Arkansas and I can tell you that the way dog hunting goes on here is probably not like what most are used to. Here, people turn out a pack of dogs and then chase them down with trucks and atv's shooting wildly as they run across the roads. There is no thought about where the lead is heading. If you are on the other side of the deer then you better just watch out. There is no skill involved and I can assure you that the dogs and the peolple running them don't care about property lines and will trespass to get a dog and I have even seen people turn dogs out intentionaly on someone else's property to run that area out. That is trespassing and it is doen with no regard to the laws around here. There is no woodsmanship skill involved in deer dog hunting here. Simply turn them out and push the gas and shoot as fast as you can until you cant see brown any longer. SO many deer get ground checked. Deer that don't meet state minimums for anter restrictions as well as does that will lay and waste. I would ask that you take all sides of this into consideration before jumping on this guy about whay he would want to ban deer dogs here. Most of you have not seen the situation and if you did I believe you would agree with this. No one is asking to ban rabbit, squirrel, duck, or any other kind of dog just the deer chasing hounds. IF you don't believe what I say then I invite you to come hunt with me the opening day of rifle season next year. Get out on some of those roads and see if you even feel safe. I think after a very short time you would be willing to sign the petition for your safety as well as to try to cut doen on all of the laws that get broken during the process.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Im not banning anything*

We don't hunt with dogs here but many of my Buddy's from Arkansas enjoy it.

Really should be a vote for hunters in Arkansas only.
DB


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

This is like baiting; its a sore subject. Since I come from the north, I just cannot fathom hunting with dogs chasing deer around, but I have family from the south that hunt like that. I have a dim view of it, kind of like baiting. But, in no way could I sign a petition to stop it. Its legal, if people want dog hunting, it will stay, if they don't it will go. Everyone should want it gone, not just a few people!


----------



## GobGetrvideo (Dec 28, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

Not exactly the responses I was expecting from anyone that considers themselves bowhunters or conservationist at all!! I dont care if you hunt public land, own your land, or lease land for hunting if your a true bowhunter and what I mean by that is you start prepairing for opening day as soon as your foot hits the ground on your last hunt of the season, spend all summer shooting and perfecting your equipment, late summer hanging stands and scouting dreaming of that moment when everything is perfect all to have that moment ruined by a heard of dogs busting thru your wooods and set up that are owned by a land owner that has 20 acres 7 miles down the road you may not understand! I would never participate in anything that bans hunting but will participate in things that improve hunting. A few years ago the State of Arkansas implemented the rule where a buck must have 3 points on one side of antler. Now look at the deer coming out of Arkansas compaired to 10 years ago. Not banning hunting; Making it better!!!!!!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont agree with the tread...but


ArrowSlinger_IL said:


> I am not in favor of banning anything legal, whats next?


Are you only in favor of banning things that already illegal


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

GobGetrvideo said:


> Not exactly the responses I was expecting from anyone that considers themselves bowhunters or conservationist at all!! I dont care if you hunt public land, own your land, or lease land for hunting if your a true bowhunter and what I mean by that is you start prepairing for opening day as soon as your foot hits the ground on your last hunt of the season, spend all summer shooting and perfecting your equipment, late summer hanging stands and scouting dreaming of that moment when everything is perfect all to have that moment ruined by a heard of dogs busting thru your wooods and set up that are owned by a land owner that has 20 acres 7 miles down the road you may not understand! I would never participate in anything that bans hunting but will participate in things that improve hunting. A few years ago the State of Arkansas implemented the rule where a buck must have 3 points on one side of antler. Now look at the deer coming out of Arkansas compaired to 10 years ago. Not banning hunting; Making it better!!!!!!!



it's like in MI where they voted not to allow hunting dove, i mean, where do they stop next, deer, rabbits, etc, etc....

you give them an inch, they take the entire mile....seen it done down here at the coast with driving on our TX beaches...


----------



## maypo59 (Jan 10, 2007)

HoytTF said:


> Guys, I am from Arkansas and I can tell you that the way dog hunting goes on here is probably not like what most are used to. Here, people turn out a pack of dogs and then chase them down with trucks and atv's shooting wildly as they run across the roads. There is no thought about where the lead is heading. If you are on the other side of the deer then you better just watch out. There is no skill involved and I can assure you that the dogs and the peolple running them don't care about property lines and will trespass to get a dog and I have even seen people turn dogs out intentionaly on someone else's property to run that area out. That is trespassing and it is doen with no regard to the laws around here. There is no woodsmanship skill involved in deer dog hunting here. Simply turn them out and push the gas and shoot as fast as you can until you cant see brown any longer. SO many deer get ground checked. Deer that don't meet state minimums for anter restrictions as well as does that will lay and waste. I would ask that you take all sides of this into consideration before jumping on this guy about whay he would want to ban deer dogs here. Most of you have not seen the situation and if you did I believe you would agree with this. No one is asking to ban rabbit, squirrel, duck, or any other kind of dog just the deer chasing hounds. IF you don't believe what I say then I invite you to come hunt with me the opening day of rifle season next year. Get out on some of those roads and see if you even feel safe. I think after a very short time you would be willing to sign the petition for your safety as well as to try to cut doen on all of the laws that get broken during the process.


sounds to me like you need a petition to control your hunters. Not to outlaw a form of hunting. I know what would happen here in my woods if all this tresspassing and dogs running deer on my property happened. As soon as you start outlawing hunting methods, the gloves are off. The people who don't hunt, which anymore is alot more then those who do, will be fine with ending any and all hunting methods if someone just makes enough noise and yells load enough about how it's dangerous/not a "sport"/unneeded/hurts the animals, etc.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

GobGetrvideo said:


> Not exactly the responses I was expecting from anyone that considers themselves bowhunters or conservationist at all!! I dont care if you hunt public land, own your land, or lease land for hunting if your a true bowhunter and what I mean by that is you start prepairing for opening day as soon as your foot hits the ground on your last hunt of the season, spend all summer shooting and perfecting your equipment, late summer hanging stands and scouting dreaming of that moment when everything is perfect all to have that moment ruined by a heard of dogs busting thru your wooods and set up that are owned by a land owner that has 20 acres 7 miles down the road you may not understand! I would never participate in anything that bans hunting but will participate in things that improve hunting. A few years ago the State of Arkansas implemented the rule where a buck must have 3 points on one side of antler. Now look at the deer coming out of Arkansas compaired to 10 years ago. Not banning hunting; Making it better!!!!!!!


You cannot ban what so many enjoy. Thats the problem right there; you can sign a petition, and it could be made illegal, but for those that don't know of any other way, what would stop them from continuing their style of hunting? We all know what laws do now, there are plenty of them out there, but they cannot always be enforced. For a topic such as this, you need backing from everyone; no just a group of people. Some people could care less about growing bigger deer. You got to see, that everyone hunts differently, and doing one thing for a minority, could in fact just make your problem worse!


----------



## Guilk47 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't see why you'd want to ban it, all you are doing is aiding in the process of trying to outlaw hunting all together.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

maypo59 said:


> sounds to me like you need a petition to control your hunters. Not to outlaw a form of hunting. I know what would happen here in my woods if all this tresspassing and dogs running deer on my property happened. As soon as you start outlawing hunting methods, the gloves are off. The people who don't hunt, which anymore is alot more then those who do, will be fine with ending any and all hunting methods if someone just makes enough noise and yells load enough about how it's dangerous/not a "sport"/unneeded/hurts the animals, etc.


Exactly. There are slobs in all forms of hunting. (Bowhunting included). It has nothing to do with the method of hunting. In PA you pretty much get one "free" weekend of hunting before there is some distraction in the woods. Youth squirrel/small game, muzzleloader, youth/senior rifle . . you name it. But I don't want to see any of them banned.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

*dog hunting is ok*

if you have enough land of your own to do it and control the dogs.every year we have the same people putting their dogs out on the 1800 acres of privately owned land we hunt with the hopes that the deer or dogs will make it to the other side that they hunt.we own the land on both sides of the dead end road so i do not know why they think it is ok to put their dogs out in front of our gate.well it seems they have more money than brains.i don't know how much tracking collars are but they will go down the river really fast when tied to a crab pot float..


----------



## Tony7wsm (Apr 2, 2007)

As has been said, get control of the hunters, don't ban the hunting itself. If there is a problem with the people, go after them and fix the sitution. 

Just a suggestion, but if you're trying to sell people on something like this, get facts, figures, and show them it is a problem. Don't generalize, you're not going to appeal to their passion because you're trying to take a form of hunting away. Stick to logic. Back it up. Don't give us opinion.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

GobGetrvideo said:


> Not exactly the responses I was expecting from anyone that considers themselves bowhunters or conservationist at all!! I dont care if you hunt public land, own your land, or lease land for hunting if your a true bowhunter and what I mean by that is you start prepairing for opening day as soon as your foot hits the ground on your last hunt of the season, spend all summer shooting and perfecting your equipment, late summer hanging stands and scouting dreaming of that moment when everything is perfect all to have that moment ruined by a heard of dogs busting thru your wooods and set up that are owned by a land owner that has 20 acres 7 miles down the road you may not understand! I would never participate in anything that bans hunting but will participate in things that improve hunting. A few years ago the State of Arkansas implemented the rule where a buck must have 3 points on one side of antler. Now look at the deer coming out of Arkansas compaired to 10 years ago. Not banning hunting; Making it better!!!!!!!


Ok.... Ol' Doctari has a few questions for you....

1 - The title of the thread has me a bit confused. Ban on Dog Hunting... Does this mean Razorbacks can hunt dogs in Arkansas? And if this is the case, is there a problem with dogs in Arkansas?

2 - Jesting aside, are we speaking of banning the use of dogs for hunting in Arkansas? Banning the use of dogs for deer hunting in Arkansas? What exactly are we talking about, here??

3 - What problems are caused by using dogs to hunt in Arkansas? I take it use of dogs is currently legal. What is the issue? Is it game-related, or hunter experience related?

Need some clarifications, please.


----------



## Clenly187 (May 29, 2007)

Tony7wsm said:


> As has been said, get control of the hunters, don't ban the hunting itself. If there is a problem with the people, go after them and fix the sitution.
> 
> Just a suggestion, but if you're trying to sell people on something like this, get facts, figures, and show them it is a problem. Don't generalize, you're not going to appeal to their passion because you're trying to take a form of hunting away. Stick to logic. Back it up. Don't give us opinion.


good post :darkbeer:


----------



## Whitearcher (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry you did not get the response you were looking for, but what did you expect. You need to get of your high horse and realize that what other people are legally doing is none of your business. I resent your statement implying that if we don't support your view of the world that we are not "bowhunters or conservationists" or "true bowhunters" grow up and become a true sportsman by supporting all of our rights to enjoy the traditions of hunting in any legal manner we see fit.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> :moviecorn
> 
> 
> shouldn't this be in "the campfire" forum?


Legislative!?
I can't believe that any hunter would choose to ban another form because THEY don't like it...


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

GobGetrvideo said:


> Not exactly the responses I was expecting from anyone that considers themselves bowhunters or conservationist at all!! I dont care if you hunt public land, own your land, or lease land for hunting if your a true bowhunter and what I mean by that is you start prepairing for opening day as soon as your foot hits the ground on your last hunt of the season, spend all summer shooting and perfecting your equipment, late summer hanging stands and scouting dreaming of that moment when everything is perfect all to have that moment ruined by a heard of dogs busting thru your wooods and set up that are owned by a land owner that has 20 acres 7 miles down the road you may not understand! I would never participate in anything that bans hunting but will participate in things that improve hunting. A few years ago the State of Arkansas implemented the rule where a buck must have 3 points on one side of antler. Now look at the deer coming out of Arkansas compaired to 10 years ago. Not banning hunting; Making it better!!!!!!!


Trying to force YOUR view of a certain type of hunting is very much like P.E.T.A. tactics.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

GobGetrvideo said:


> Not exactly the responses I was expecting from anyone that considers themselves bowhunters or conservationist at all!! ....
> 
> ... Not banning hunting; Making it better!!!!!!!


I'm a hunter and conservationist.
I'm not intersted in destroying someone elses hunting experience or traditions to try and make my experience better.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

GobGetrvideo said:


> Not exactly the responses I was expecting from anyone that considers themselves bowhunters or conservationist at all!! I dont care if you hunt public land, own your land, or lease land for hunting if your a true bowhunter and what I mean by that is you start prepairing for opening day as soon as your foot hits the ground on your last hunt of the season, spend all summer shooting and perfecting your equipment, late summer hanging stands and scouting dreaming of that moment when everything is perfect all to have that moment ruined by a heard of dogs busting thru your wooods and set up that are owned by a land owner that has 20 acres 7 miles down the road you may not understand! I would never participate in anything that bans hunting but will participate in things that improve hunting. A few years ago the State of Arkansas implemented the rule where a buck must have 3 points on one side of antler. Now look at the deer coming out of Arkansas compaired to 10 years ago. Not banning hunting; Making it better!!!!!!!


Dude,

You have people problem, not hunting method problem. What you need to do is take out the varmit rigs and do a little "varmit" control. It is quite legal in some states to shoot "varmits" while they are chasing deer.:wink:


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

dang, he got 2 posts in and Ya'll ran him off...:darkbeer:


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

There is a reason why using dogs to hunt deer is ILLEGAL in most states. It is due to the abuse that the original poster is talking about. I think if it came to your neck of the woods, your opinions would change.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

abps1 said:


> There is a reason why using dogs to hunt deer is ILLEGAL in most states. It is due to the abuse that the original poster is talking about. I think if it came to your neck of the woods, your opinions would change.


It is in my neck of the woods! It is rather exciting to hear the hounds as they get closer and closer, the anticipation of the deer busting through the underbrush. Quite exhilarating


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

obsessedLSS said:


> it's like in MI where they voted not to allow hunting dove, i mean, where do they stop next, deer, rabbits, etc, etc....
> 
> you give them an inch, they take the entire mile....seen it done down here at the coast with driving on our TX beaches...


+2

Wrong place for your “IDEA”.

You are asking people to vote on an issue that affects hunters from another state.
IMHO only the hunters from that state should be allowed to vote on such issues, they are the ones that are going to be affected by such issues.


As many here have stated. 
What it’s next?


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

abps1 said:


> There is a reason why using dogs to hunt deer is ILLEGAL in most states. It is due to the abuse that the original poster is talking about. I think if it came to your neck of the woods, your opinions would change.


How do you feel about hunting birds, rabbits or ***** with dogs?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> This is like baiting; its a sore subject. Since I come from the north, I just cannot fathom hunting with dogs chasing deer around, but I have family from the south that hunt like that. I have a dim view of it, kind of like baiting. But, in no way could I sign a petition to stop it. Its legal, if people want dog hunting, it will stay, if they don't it will go. Everyone should want it gone, not just a few people!


 So you dont hunt over a corn field or any other food source?:wink:
I dont agree with dog hunt but wont sign anything against any legal form of OUR sport.I feel that the ones that are slob hunters(ones that dont have respect for the game or other hunters)need to be brought under control.




















/


----------



## nathanm74 (Apr 28, 2007)

I really don't like the idea of hunting with dogs, but I'm not going to force my views on other hunters. IMO, every time a form of hunting is outlawed, it is a loss for us and a victory for the people who would ban all hunting.

Nathan


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am really getting tired of hunters attacking each other concerning the way they hunt! Attacks and petitions like this one only hurt hunting as a whole. Why is it that when some jerk learns to halfway shoot a bow, he starts to think that his way is the only way that deer should be taken? I am a bow hunter and I enjoy hunting with my dog running club as well. I got my start hunting with dog running clubs, and I will always hunt that way, as well as with my bow. I refuse to limit myself to just one method of hunting deer when I have other options. I don't give a rat's behind about how hunting is done in Arkansas! It is up to the people of Arkansas to decide how hunting should be done there.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

I see both sides of this, I have hunted with dogs and enjoyed it. The only problem with it is very, very few people have enough land to be able to run deer dogs without it becoming a trespassing issue. The guys I hunted with have 50,000 acres. I am against banning any type of legal hunting. At the same time I don't really want a pack of dogs running deer across my property. Dogs don't look at posted signs and go wherever the deer go. The owners then follow or setup at the next crossing which is usually a road. I am all for it if its kept legal, but from my experience it is hard to keep it legal. I agree with some of the others posters to, if your not an Arkansas resident you shouldn't even be able to sign a petition about it.


----------



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

*my input*

as my momma always told me, "son, dont ever be stupid" 
your momma should have told you this also, as far as im concerned anyone who signs that petition is a trader, why would you want to ban any type of hunting


----------



## Dropnbigbucks (Dec 13, 2007)

If you ban dog hunting next year, who's to say someone gets mad and in 5 years bowhunting gets banned. You are just opening the flood gates for anti-hunters. Maybe you should think for once. How would you like it if someone took hunting from you?


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Momma said, "life is like a box of chocolate. You'd never know what you're going to get." God, I hope dog hunting will never be allowed in MN. However, where ever it is allowed, open up the "box of chocolate" and eat some. Then, call the warden if they're running on/through your property.


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

HoytTF said:


> Guys, I am from Arkansas and I can tell you that the way dog hunting goes on here is probably not like what most are used to. Here, people turn out a pack of dogs and then chase them down with trucks and atv's shooting wildly as they run across the roads. There is no thought about where the lead is heading. If you are on the other side of the deer then you better just watch out. There is no skill involved and I can assure you that the dogs and the peolple running them don't care about property lines and will trespass to get a dog and I have even seen people turn dogs out intentionaly on someone else's property to run that area out. That is trespassing and it is doen with no regard to the laws around here. There is no woodsmanship skill involved in deer dog hunting here. Simply turn them out and push the gas and shoot as fast as you can until you cant see brown any longer. SO many deer get ground checked. Deer that don't meet state minimums for anter restrictions as well as does that will lay and waste. I would ask that you take all sides of this into consideration before jumping on this guy about whay he would want to ban deer dogs here. Most of you have not seen the situation and if you did I believe you would agree with this. No one is asking to ban rabbit, squirrel, duck, or any other kind of dog just the deer chasing hounds. IF you don't believe what I say then I invite you to come hunt with me the opening day of rifle season next year. Get out on some of those roads and see if you even feel safe. I think after a very short time you would be willing to sign the petition for your safety as well as to try to cut doen on all of the laws that get broken during the process.


runnin em down and slinging lead is what happens during the gun season here for deer. thats nothing new. if the dogs do go and trespass and keep doin it they should be shot, personally im sick of the owner not caring and tellin me to shoot the dogs, nothing personal but when they run the deer constantly they r gettin demolished-ill waste a broadhead on em idc.


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

GobGetrvideo said:


> banning... hunting... Im sure we all see eye to eye on this subject QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wrong!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

First off, it aint the dogs fault. Dogs do what dogs do. Its the control of the dogs that matters. Here in Hawaii, you have to control your dogs. Make some serious laws about the use of dogs in my opinion is perfectly fine. If dogs tresspass, make the consequences meaningful, whatever that means.. I've hunted bear when others were running dogs from our bait barrels... pisses some people off. 

Some people advocate being able to dispose of the dogs. I don't know if this means trapping, shooting or both, if they tresspass. I know around here, if my dog goes into the neighbors and steals chickens.... he's liable to be a dead dog and I've no real recourse except call the cops to tell them my dog was harassing chickens and got shot. Both of us would be charged in that case.

However, when one unleashes ones dogs, your responsibility for that dog does not end. Why they would allow dog hunting and bow hunting at the same time is curious. Sounds like a scheduling problem to me. Trespass, however is an entirely different matter. 

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh.... and here is an idear.... make sure your dogs are licensed to hunt with the Department. Make sure the wardens make a real effort to check dogs all the time when they see them. Here in Hawaii, a game warden has probable cause at anytime to stop a vehicle.

Dogs here have to have chips implanted. If there is enough trouble with dogs in VA, it is worth regulation to control the dogs (owners). Make it meaningful. $1,000. Tattooed dogs or chipped dogs shot or caught, meaningful fine on the owner when they tresspass. Sounds to me with all the problems in VA, they could fund the Department with fines on dogs alone.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Dropnbigbucks (Dec 13, 2007)

If you have a problem with dogs trespassing than bury underground fence down your property line and we'll buy the shock collars. Not that easy is it? Dogs don't know property lines and no matter how hard you try you can't stop them all the time. If you think you can, I'll give you a pack and you show me. I'd love to learn.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

IMO -- Supporters of a ban = Cannibals and Useful Idiots


----------



## cordwood (Feb 25, 2007)

snoodcrusher said:


> I am a bowhunter but I also hunt bear, ***** and rabbits with dogs. *****holes like you make me sick!! You guys who are always wanting to ban certain types of hunting may as well join PETA, if you're not already a member. I wish you could deliver the petition to me in person. I guarentee you that the next guy to sign it would have to be a proctologist.


Well said! :wink:

...I hope he accidently delivers the petition to you in person.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

the problem is not dog hunting it is outlaw dog hunters that don't care about anyone elses property or the local game laws or how they are affecting other peoples hunting, you don't need to stop the sport you need to stop the outlaws


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

x-shocker said:


> Momma said, "life is like a box of chocolate. You'd never know what you're going to get." God, I hope dog hunting will never be allowed in MN. However, where ever it is allowed, open up the "box of chocolate" and eat some. Then, call the warden if they're running on/through your property.


Problem is though, is that the GW don't answer (he's leading the charge to gather the dogs off your property for the next hunt). :wink:


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

I live in NC and we have some of the same problems here that everyone else has other places. I don't hunt with dogs, it's not my cup of tea. I have had more hunts ruined by dog hunters than I like to remember. What gets me is the bad stereotype that hunters get from some of the bad dog hunters. The bad dog hunters are the one's that most people see on the sides of the roads with the guns, and trucks lined up waiting on the dogs to run the deer out of the woods. More often then not they are the topic of discussion when you talk to someone who is anti-hunting. The anti-hunters use these bad dog hunters as fuel for there cause since they are the ones most visable during hunting season. They complain about them blocking the road, standing on the road with guns in hand, every now and then you will hear about a shot being fired across a state maintained road at a deer while someone was coming down the road, pulling out in front of people while chasing the dogs down, hunting dogs running out in front of cars causing accidents, dog hunters shooting deer in someones front yard, ect... I have heard it all from people that don't hunt, and they don't distinguish between bad dog hunters, and still hunters/stand hunters. They put us all together in the DEER HUNTER catagory where one is just as bad as the other. What needs to happen is better enforcement of the laws already in place. Right now a SPORTSMANS license is 40 bucks here, I would be willing to pay twice that amount a year if it would help cut down on all the illegal hunting that goes on in this state. 

Happy new year, and happy hunting.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeff K in IL said:


> This is like baiting; its a sore subject. Since I come from the north, I just cannot fathom hunting with dogs chasing deer around, but I have family from the south that hunt like that. I have a dim view of it, kind of like baiting. But, in no way could I sign a petition to stop it. Its legal, if people want dog hunting, it will stay, if they don't it will go. Everyone should want it gone, not just a few people!


That's just how I feel too. I am originally from upstate NY and never heard of running dogs after deer, until I moved to Virginia. I have learned (the hard way) to just go where the deer doggers don't go, and everything is fine. The outlaw, rogue, style of deer doggers are the ones ruining it for them all.

...just my meager .02 cents. Oh, and I will NOT sign a petition that does away with any type of hunting!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> If you have a problem with dogs trespassing than bury underground fence down your property line and we'll buy the shock collars. Not that easy is it? Dogs don't know property lines and no matter how hard you try you can't stop them all the time. If you think you can, I'll give you a pack and you show me. I'd love to learn.


Sounds like you are suggesting there is nothing wrong with your dogs hunting thru others land and there should be no reprocussions if they do?

If not, what do you suggest is a way to allow your dogs to hunt and not have them end up where not wanted?

Steve


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

archertom said:


> I live in NC and we have some of the same problems here that everyone else has other places. I don't hunt with dogs, it's not my cup of tea. I have had more hunts ruined by dog hunters than I like to remember. What gets me is the bad stereotype that hunters get from some of the bad dog hunters. The bad dog hunters are the one's that most people see on the sides of the roads with the guns, and trucks lined up waiting on the dogs to run the deer out of the woods. More often then not they are the topic of discussion when you talk to someone who is anti-hunting. The anti-hunters use these bad dog hunters as fuel for there cause since they are the ones most visable during hunting season. They complain about them blocking the road, standing on the road with guns in hand, every now and then you will hear about a shot being fired across a state maintained road at a deer while someone was coming down the road, pulling out in front of people while chasing the dogs down, hunting dogs running out in front of cars causing accidents, dog hunters shooting deer in someones front yard, ect... I have heard it all from people that don't hunt, and they don't distinguish between bad dog hunters, and still hunters/stand hunters. They put us all together in the DEER HUNTER catagory where one is just as bad as the other. What needs to happen is better enforcement of the laws already in place. Right now a SPORTSMANS license is 40 bucks here, I would be willing to pay twice that amount a year if it would help cut down on all the illegal hunting that goes on in this state.
> 
> Happy new year, and happy hunting.


Still not a reason to ban dog hunting because there are slobs. The slobs will be slobs regardless of what technique they are allowed to use. We don't have dog hunting here and every year I hear horror stories from my Suburban co-workers. A couple years ago one of them discoverd a guy in his back yard using his kids swing set as a rest for his shotgun as he blazed away at a deer departing down a creek bottom between the two developments. Needless to say, I'm not allowed to hunt the creek bottom or anyone else because the Elmer Fudd image has been perpetuated by some idiot more concerned about killing a deer then public safety.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I to am opposed to signing, but I also believe that for alot of you it is very easy to be critical when you haven't been at the wrong end of the dogs.
I have been in the woods hunting on land that I owned and had dogs run under my stand repeatedly. When you are looking forward to the weekend to hunt and then a few hunters that don't pay attention to others ruin your weeked, the walk back to the truck can be rather animated. 
While I agree that this would be a step to ban hunting altogether, I don't see a way to control dogs running thru the woods. They WILL NOT stop at property lines. I think that alot of these posts would have a different flavor if you would have problems with your neighbors dogs hunting your property for you.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I can't give or prove a % of how many clubs are rogue or problem causers but I can give my lifelong experience with them. About 90% of the clubs at some point in the year break game laws, and /or do actions that are at the least very inconsiderate to others. Things like letting dogs out on other's lands and running deer towards a line of standers, effectively hunting another property. Hunting land no one is there to catch them on. Running / training out of season. Just because they're not doing it today doesn't mean it didn't go on.

Let's take a club of say 40 people. They probably only have 4-5 dog owners or dog handlers. People that provide the dogs (for free or reduced dues) or are authorized to let out and organize a hunt with the club owned dogs. These guys set policy and are also the same ones that abuse or break laws. So it's not all of the dog hunters causing issues, it's the management or dog drivers. Technically it's not all the dog hunters causing problems but they are a part of the problem by supporting that type of hunting. Many look the other way or ignore what goes on because they're not the ones feeling the problems. I've been a member in many dog clubs and the hunters on stands sometimes are not aware of exactly what's going on or what has gone on earlier that year. They think everything is just fine. Still hunting and dog hunting cannot co-exist without restrictions and controls being set for the dog hunters. The days of running and gunning the whole countryside are coming to an end. 

And those that are from states that have no deer/dog hunting or have never experienced it aren't going to really understand how aggravating it can be. Their "I'm not for banning any hunting" might change if they were on the receiving end for a few years.


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

*Avalon maybe right.*

Avalon as I watched this thread I noticed how the folks firing the shots at the original post were from places without dogs. You are correct, until they have routinely had their hunting plans ruined by hounds you really can't fully expect them to appreciate the harm in the matter. I will not sign the petition because I am not from that state and have no stake in the matter. However, I do not completely disregard the man's post. That is a battle for those that live and hunt there to fight. Many claim that we should not start this action to control Deer Hound Hunters for fear that it will only create the stepping stone for the total elimination of hunting. The majority of those worried aren't already dealing with the negative impact of the hounds. For those of us who live hunt after hunt, season after season having to face these issues it is a battle worth fighting. I actually don't buy the "this will lead to the outlaw of hunting all together" theory as I think it is actually a ploy to generate fear in the masses. Hunting in general will never be outlawed in our lifetime or in our children's life. Will it become more limited or change from what we are doing today? Yes, and it should. Times are changing, everything changes and our behavior has to change with it. What we once thought was perfectly acceptable, today you would never do. Over the last 10-15 years there has already been significant change here in Va. Additional doe days, inline muzzleloaders, scopes on black powder guns, crossbows, special turkey days, resident goose season, call in tagging, extended seasons. Based on the actions we have witnessed in recent years it doesn't look like the government is backing up on hunting. The last time it was this wide open in Virginia was more than 100 years ago. 
Some folks simply fear change, fear someone looking in their direction, fear gov't just for the sake that it's gov't. That's their right and so be it. I for one do not live in fear; I look it right in the face and deal with it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Hunting will never be outlawed in our or our childrens lifetime*

Ifish, I'm not prone to characterizing people negatively, but that is the most inane and naive statement I've heard. Tell me, how many traffic tickets will the cops in YOUR town give out tomorrow? When will Global Warming finally flood Florida? Am I going to win the CCH drawing for a million dollars this month?

We are losing hunters, land areas, and opportunities. This is history. There is an assault on hunting that is relentless. You'll of course stare it in the face and deal with it... right... maybe with a nintendo...

Christ I hope you don't say things like that in mixed company.


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

*nintendo??*

Now that hurt..  Maybe I was abit presumptuous regarding everyone's age. When I stated it will never be outlawed in our lifetime or our children's I meant totally outlawed, in lets say 50 or 75 years. Did I say it would change and possibibly even be quite different from what we know today? Yes, it will change and it has to. And if it gets outlawed totally some 50 years from now? Well maybe when that time comes it should? Do I agree under current conditions that it should be outlawed,, Heck No! But I can't see into the future, I don't know what things will be like, therefore I cannot say whether hunting may have to go away? Sorry, thats just life. Remember some 200 years ago most folks thought slavery was perfectly ok. Times change and what we are required to do or allowed to do have to change with it. So for _fear_ of hijacking the orginal post I will stop. I have been humbled by Rat... 

Oh! Are you going to win the Lotto? Hope so,, Florida getting flooded, I'm not smart enough to argue that one, How many Tickets will be given out tomorrow? I can't help you there either but I will drive very carefully and try to cut their numbers by at least one..


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes I'm a geezer.. for quite a while my kids remind me.... 

Hunting is under assault from every corner. Whether I believe in managing dogs more aggressively or not, doesn't change the fact that someone is trying to modify the status quo. That this may or may not necessary, but lets for the sake of argument here say that hunter behavior is such that modifications need to be made to the way hunting is currently conducted.

If changes are made for whatever reason, the presumption is, deserved or not, due to poor hunter behavior. This lends itself to the attack on the hunter and not on the sense of conservation, hunting heritage (slavery), or even the 2nd amendment. Every negative point agreed to by any non-hunter or even hunter of some other persuasion, or some other hunter damaged by dogs, will translate to an exponential wave against those points, in this case dog hunting deer.

Every positive or negative has lingering impact, and if one has made a negative or positive decision in the past, they will tend to make that same decision in the future. If we, whether rightfully or not, make a change in the rules due to hunter behavior or lack of responsibility say, that change will always be in the back of your mind when someone else brings some other anti-hunting issue to the forefront.

Things can move much more quickly than you can realize. Look at Hawaii, the issues now going on in California, plus the loss of bear hunting, dove hunting and other opportunities being lost. So for me or yourself to make a statement that hunting will be here for our lifetimes is careless. Rather you should be saying that in order that hunting last our lifetimes and those of our children, we should be eternally vigilant.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

The flip side of the coin is sticking your head in the sand isn't cutting it either. I hate the prospect of the state trying to fix anything as much as the next guy but something has to give. I can't speak for anywhere else but the whole dog issue is getting worse every year here.


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

Even with the amount of hunters now, the deer population in my state is still blowing up. This year they introduced bonus doe tags if you use all 6 of your other tags. As land developement increases, the natural habitat of wild animals decrease, this puts those pesky critters in peoples back yards eating their gardens, expensive shrubs, flower gardens, and just being an over all pain in the neck. Imagine that they do away with hunting all together then what happens with the wildlife population? WOW!!! So how do you handle an exploding population of wild animals? Do you pay professional trappers to come in and try to trap em and relocate them? Do you hire extra wild life agents to try and dart them to relocate them? Anything that could be done with out hunters would cost the american taxpayer big bucks every year to try and control the exploding wild life population. So I don't see hunting going anywhere for a long time to come, not until there is no land left to develope, there is no land left to hunt on, and there is no longer any wildlife to hunt!! Think about this, a doe gives birth to 2 offspring most of the time, but before she has just 1, she is more likely to have 3, but most of the time just 2. Oh, and I never said that I wanted dog hunting banned or outlawed, just the laws in place better inforced over the whole hunting spectrum.


----------

